# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Επισκευή ακουστικών - κομμένο καλώδιο

## gio4

Από κακή χρήση τραβήχτηκε το καλώδιο ακουστικών. (βλέπε εικόνα) 

Η ερώτηση: *Πού; κολλάω τι;* 

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με την σωστή συνδεσμολογία; π.χ. ένα σχέδιο

Το παράξενο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι βλέπω και ένα καλώδιο το κόκκινο να βγαίνει από εκεί που θα έβαζα το καλώδιο που η άλλη του άκρη καταλήγει σε Jack. 

IMG_3053.jpgIMG_3054.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Θα πρέπει να ξύσεις λίγο την άκρη (ή να ζεστάνεις ή να κάψεις π.χ. με θερμό αέρα ή αναπτήρα, με προσοχή για να μην καεί όλο το βερνίκι, πρέπει να καεί μόνο στην άκρη, 0,5cm το πολύ) από το καθένα καλώδιο (κόκκινο και χρυσό αντίστοιχα), ώστε να φύγει το μονωτικό βερνίκι που έχουν, για να πιάσει η κόλληση.
Στην συνέχεια θα γανώσεις τα καλώδια και θα τα κολλήσεις όπως σου δείχνω στην παρακάτω εικόνα:
headphone.jpg

----------


## gio4

Σε ευχαριστώ!

ωστόσο παραμένει η απορία με το άλλο καλώδιο τι κάνω;

Για να διευκρινήσω, το καλώδιο που μου δείχνεις πάει στο άλλο ακουστικό των ακουστικών!
Το καλώδιο που στην μια άκρη έχει jack είναι αυτό που καταλήγει με τα τρία καλώδια!!!

----------


## ezizu

Έχει ξεκολλήσει το jack; 
Το καλώδιο με τους τρεις αγωγούς καταλήγει στην άλλη κάψα (ακουστικό όπως γράφεις), που δεν φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία;
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία που να δείχνει και τις δυο κάψες (ακουστικά) και όλα τα καλώδια ;

----------


## gio4

Από τα ακουστικά έβγαινε μόνο ένα καλώδιο αυτό που κόπηκε (με κατάληξη σε jack). Κάτω δεξιά φαίνεται η αρχή και το τέλος του.
Το άλλο καλώδιο πάει στο "άλλο ακουστικό". Το "άλλο ακουστικό" φαίνεται λίγο πάνω δεξιά.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43727

----------


## ezizu

Άρα το καλώδιο με τους τρεις αγωγούς που καταλήγει στο βύσμα , πήγαινε στο "άλλο ακουστικό" (όπως γράφεις) και αυτό με τους δύο αγωγούς (που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία πάνω και δεξιά από το ακουστικό) πήγαινε στο ακουστικό που φαίνονται οι επαφές σύνδεσής του στην φωτογραφία, σωστά;

Το συνημμένο αρχείο  δεν ανοίγει.

Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία με το εσωτερικό (και τις επαφές σύνδεσης του ) του "άλλου ακουστικού ".

----------


## gio4

> Άρα το καλώδιο με τους τρεις αγωγούς που καταλήγει στο βύσμα , πήγαινε στο "άλλο ακουστικό" (όπως γράφεις) και αυτό με τους δύο αγωγούς (που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία πάνω και δεξιά από το ακουστικό) πήγαινε στο ακουστικό που φαίνονται οι επαφές σύνδεσής του στην φωτογραφία, σωστά;
> 
> Το συνημμένο αρχείο  δεν ανοίγει.
> 
> Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία με το εσωτερικό (και τις επαφές σύνδεσης του ) του "άλλου ακουστικού ".



Όχι! το καλώδια πάει στο ακουστικό που φαίνεται ...  anyway υπάρχει σχέδιο για ακουστικά;
IMG_3053.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Στο παρακάτω σχέδιο το μαύρο είναι το [-] και είναι* κοινό* και για τα δύο ακουστικά.
Το κόκκινο είναι το [+] για το δεξί ακουστικό και το πράσινο είναι το [+] για το αριστερό ακουστικό αντίστοιχα.
Με ένα πολύμετρο είναι πολύ εύκολο. Πιστεύω να βγάλεις άκρη με το σχεδιάκι.

headphone.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Και οι επαφές του βύσματος:
TRS-Pinout.png

----------

